# Vostra formazione, più realistica, per la prossima stagione



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

Premetto, questa è una mia visione delle cose. I top non arriveranno, purtroppo. Ecco come secondo me sarà la formazione più reale in base ai nomi che possono arrivare nel modo più realista.

-------Donnarumma----

Calabria/Abate-- Musacchio-- Romagnoli--?

-----Montolivo---Kessie----

Suso----Bonaventura----Keita

------Dzeko---

Terzino destro non lo so onestamente non mi vengono nomi in mente, Ghloulam a parte.
Montolivo, l'ho messo titolare per il semplice motivo che è capitano onestamente credo sarà titolare.

Musacchio = 20 mln
Kessie = 30
Keita= 25
Dzeko= 25
Terzino= 15

Siamo a 115, circa il nostro budget che si dice sia di 123...più saranno presi anche dei "sostituti". 

Fate la vostra, quella che ritenete sarà il Milan la prossima stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2017)

La mia

-------Donnarumma----

Calabria/Abate-- Musacchio-- Romagnoli--Ghoulam (?)

-----Pellegrini/Fabregas---Badelj----Bonaventura

Suso----Schick----Keita/Deulofeu


E' vero che Schick non ce lo stanno accostando però io ricordo che molto spesso Mirabelli è andato a vedere la Sampdoria. O lui o Muriel, non mi sembra ci siano altri che potrebbero prendere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Premetto, questa è una mia visione delle cose. I top non arriveranno, purtroppo. Ecco come secondo me sarà la formazione più reale in base ai nomi che possono arrivare nel modo più realista.
> 
> -------Donnarumma----
> 
> ...



Adesso è difficile fare previsioni realistiche, direi che se si seguono le voci dei giornali la più gettonata dovrebbe essere quella che ho inserito nel post il milan di giornata, anche se sono convinto che alla fine non arriveranno big stranieri nel ruolo di centravanti,
il ruolo di terzino sinistro al momento e proprio misterioso, sempre se partirà effetivamente De Sciglio.

Sulla tua formazione faccio solo un appunto, considerato la nostra drammatica mancanza di qualità, se alla fine l'acquisto più costoso dovesse rivelarsi un incontrista a 30 M questi sarebbero proprio dei fessi, roba da rimpiangere Galliani.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Adesso è difficile fare previsioni realistiche, direi che se si seguono le voci dei giornali la più gettonata dovrebbe essere quella che ho inserito nel post il milan di giornata, anche se sono convinto che alla fine non arriveranno big stranieri nel ruolo di centravanti,
> il ruolo di terzino sinistro al momento e proprio misterioso, sempre se partirà effetivamente De Sciglio.
> 
> Sulla tua formazione faccio solo un appunto, considerato la nostra drammatica mancanza di qualità, se alla fine l'acquisto più costoso dovesse rivelarsi un incontrista a 30 M questi sarebbero proprio dei fessi, roba da rimpiangere Galliani.



Ho voluto aprire uno, perché il tuo era più quello che i giornali media scrivevano. Ed onestamente ho sempre fatto fatica a credere ai Benzema e Morata. Diciamo che quest'angolo è più sulla campagna più possibile.. poi ovvio mica si predice il futuro.

Però si può benissimo andare per esclusione e falsificare vari nomi. Ad esempio se i vari Abucoso, Morata, Benzema e Belotti che sono i nomi più scritti, non arrivano, allora chi arriva? Cioè quale attaccante possiamo prenderci? Non c'è nulla in giro che ti faccia cervellare. Dolberg? Non credo, purtroppo, che lo seguiamo. Schik e Dzeko mi sembrano "gli unici" rimasti. Che attaccanti ci sono in giro? Che possono liberarsi? Non mi viene in mente nulla. Lo stesso discorso vale per gli altri reparti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2017)

Ok, proviamo a volare basso


Donnarumma

Abate *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Ghoulam*

*Kessie Pellegrini* Bonaventura 

Suso *Simeone Keita*​
Tristina così eh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok, proviamo a volare basso
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Pellegrini è una mezzala, se vogliamo simile a Pasalic, non può giocare in mezzo ai tre di centrocampo,
sarebbe più adatto Kessie, ma avremmo pochissima qualità in ripartenza, non credo che sia quello che cerca Montella



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però si può benissimo andare per esclusione e falsificare vari nomi. Ad esempio se i vari Abucoso, Morata, Benzema e Belotti che sono i nomi più scritti, non arrivano, allora chi arriva? Cioè quale attaccante possiamo prenderci? Non c'è nulla in giro che ti faccia cervellare. Dolberg? Non credo, purtroppo, che lo seguiamo. Schik e Dzeko mi sembrano "gli unici" rimasti. Che attaccanti ci sono in giro? Che possono liberarsi? Non mi viene in mente nulla. Lo stesso discorso vale per gli altri reparti.



Io credo che rispetto alla concorrenza anche solo italiana, abbiamo dei buchi enormi nel parco punte e a centrocampo, in difesa si può migliorare , ma la situazione è meno drammatica.

Anche io non credo ai top stranieri, ma l'anno prossimo è impensabile qualificarci fra le prime quattro se nonmettiamo in campo due punte dello stesso livello delle rivali italiane,
analizziamo la concorrenza:

Juve: Higuain - Dybala
Roma: Dzeko - Salah
Napoli: Mertens - Callejon
Inter: Icardi - Perisic
Lazio: Immobile - Keita

Fiore Toro e Atalanta non le considero in lotta per la Champions

Chiaro che per arrivare subito al loro livello se si escludono gente come Morata, Aubecoso o Benzema
devi prendere almeno Belotti e Keità, cosa che del resto ti toglierebbe dalle scatole la concorrenza della Lazio e del Torino.
Non so se abbiamo la potenza economica per farlo, ma se non l'avessimo allora Fassone non doveva parlare di obiettivi europei già da quest'anno.

La mia formazione preferita?

Donnarumma
De Vrij Musacchio Romagnoli
Abate Fabregas Pellegrini Bonaventura
Suso
Belotti Keita​
Costo 50 M per i difensori
30 Fabregas, 20 Pellegrini
50 Belotti. 30 Keita
TOT 180, con i preventivati 50 M delle cessioni e il budget da 130 M dovremmo esserci.
se invece è inverosimile che parlassero tranquillamente di centroclassifica.


----------



## Love (1 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma

Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Ghoulam/Digne

Tielemans/Milinkovic Badelij Bonaventura

Suso Aubam Keita


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pellegrini è una mezzala, se vogliamo simile a Pasalic, non può giocare in mezzo ai tre di centrocampo,
> sarebbe più adatto Kessie, ma avremmo pochissima qualità in ripartenza, non credo che sia quello che cerca Montella



Si è stiracchiata, non sapevo dove piazzarlo

Anche se qualche partita lì l'ha fatta


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok, proviamo a volare basso
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...




Mi hanno toccato terra i testicoli a leggerla.
Il brutto è che probabilmente la realtà non si discosterà di molto da una cosa simile.


Però, visto che la dipartita del duo ha riaperto la possibilità dello "sperare", mi sto concedendo di credere nella possibilità di un paio di acquisti grosso spessore.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2017)

-----------------Donnarumma

----------Paletta--- DeVrij--- Romagnoli

Abate---Pellegrini---Biglia---Bonaventura---Ghoulam

-----------------------Suso

----------------------Belotti


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Maggio 2017)

Quello che io farei:


Donnarumma

Darmian *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*

*Tielemans Fabregas* Bonaventura (Pellegrini)

Suso *Belotti Keita*​
Invece quello che sembra vuole fare Mirabelli:


Donnarumma

Abate *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Ghoulam*

*Kessie Pellegrini * Bonaventura

Suso *Aubameyang Keita*​


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Premetto, questa è una mia visione delle cose. I top non arriveranno, purtroppo. Ecco come secondo me sarà la formazione più reale in base ai nomi che possono arrivare nel modo più realista.
> 
> -------Donnarumma----
> 
> ...


Si concordo, il livello dei nomi più o meno sarà quello. Penso comunque che si rimanga con il 4-3-3 (anche perchè dalle notizie di mercato risulta che stiamo cercando due mezzali e un centrocampista centrale) con Jack spostato nel tridente.

Donnarumma
Abate - Romagnoli -* Musacchio* - *Ghoulam*
*Kessie* - *Biglia* - *Pellegrini*
Suso - *Kalinic/Dzeko/Giroud/Muriel* - Bonaventura 

Sinceramente poi continuo ad avere delle speranze su Fabregas, a patto che non ci sia concorrenza di qualche big europea.


Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok, proviamo a volare basso
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...


Secondo me vorrano prendere meno rischi possibili e puntare su un attaccante dal rendimento sicuro (i già citati Kalinic,/Dzeko ecc), il Simeone di turno mi parrebbe un azzardo troppo grande, al massimo potrebbe essere il sostituto di Lapadula.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma 
Calabria/Abate romagnoli musacchio ghoulam
Bonaventura/Pellegrini kessie fabregas/Gustavo 
Keita aubameyang Suso


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

L'unico "top" che veramente può arrivare in mezzo è Fabregas onestamente.

Vuoi perché il giocatore ha uno stipendio alto, se non erro prende 8 mln di euro, e dunque le squadre "medie" di turno non possono permetterselo, vuoi che i top club non sono interessati al giocatore. Vuoi perché il Chelsea per prendere una cifra deve cederlo quest'anno visto, che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2019, l'anno prossimo a 31 anni con quello stipendio e panca fissa lo dovrebbe regalare praticamente.

Fabregas al Milan sarebbe al centro di tutto, non un giocatore qualunque.. secondo me è arrivabile poi dipende cosa vuole fare la società.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quello che io farei:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Questa mi intrigherebbe molto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Maggio 2017)

Comunque a prescindere credo che sia evidente che tutti pensiamo che per l'anno prossimo dei giocatori di quest'anno gli unici che possono restare a fare i titolari sono:
Donnarumma
Romagnoli
Suso
Bonaventura
Abate.

poi il buio totale.


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2017)

La formazione per me fattibile sarebbe:

Donnarumma

Abate *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Conti/Ghoulam*

*Kessie* *Pellegrini* *Fabregas*

Suso *Keita* Bonaventura

Non sono fuso, secondo me Montella se non arrivasse un centravanti potrebbe provare a far fare a Keita (se arrivasse) il centravanti boa come lo diventò Boateng con Allegri quando vi era Ibrahimovic e Pato/Robinho nell'anno del secondo posto.

E dopo la partita vista contro la Roma non potrebbe essere una ipotesi da buttare, ha una grande tecnica, sa saltare l'uomo e ha anche un buon fiuto del gol. E' difficile da marcare ma sopratutto sarebbe imprevedibile in quanto il difensore avversario non saprebbe mai se il giocatore abbia l'intenzione di tirare in porta oppure passare la palla ad un avversario.

Fabregas lo trovo un obbiettivo possibile, perché già a Luglio scorso ma sopratutto a Gennaio scorso è stato vicino. Il gradimento del giocatore è assodato che c'è. 

Mi piacerebbe più Conti che Ghoulam ma se dietro la giocatore c'è la Juventus c'è poco da fare per troppa differenza di appeal e fondi per il calciomercato tra le due società, ahimè.


----------



## de sica (2 Maggio 2017)

Una formazione oggettiva e plausibile, secondo i nostri attuali standard, potrebbe essere questa:


Donnarumma
Abate De Vrij/Musacchio Romagnoli Conti
Fabregas Badelj Pellegrini
Suso ? Keita​
Tolta la punta, quei 6 acquisti ti vengono a costare 110 milioni all'incirca. Se si completasse con una punta di tutto rispetto, come Belotti, si potrebbe lottare tranquillamente per la Champions.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Una formazione oggettiva e plausibile, secondo i nostri attuali standard, potrebbe essere questa:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Con una campagna come questa, con tutti colpi a rendimento quasi certo,
io mi accontenterei benissimo anche solo di Schick come centravanti, o addirittura Lapadula/Simeone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Provo a volare meno basso


Donnarumma

Abate DeVrij Romagnoli Masina 

Kessie Biglia 

Suso Fabregas Bonaventura

Schick​


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate De Vrij Romagnoli. R. Rodriguez
L.Gustavo
Tolisso Fabregas
Suso Morata Keita


----------



## de sica (2 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Con una campagna come questa, con tutti colpi a rendimento quasi certo,
> io mi accontenterei benissimo anche solo di Schick come centravanti, o addirittura Lapadula/Simeone.



Ovviamente si potrebbe tramutare anche in un 4-2-3-1, con Badelj regista e pellegrini al suo fianco, e fabregas trequartista dietro la punta.


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2017)

donnarumma
abate musacchio romagnoli x
fabregas badeli kessie
suso morata bonaventura


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Maggio 2017)

Quella che vorrei:

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli R.Rodriguez
Kessie Fabregas Tolisso
Suso Belotti Keita

Quella che potrà essere:

Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Ghoulam
Kessie Badelj Pellegrini
Suso Keita Bonaventura


----------



## AllanX (2 Maggio 2017)

_Donnarumma_
_Desciglio_Musacchio_Romagnoli_Darmian_
_Fabregas_Kessie_Bonaventura_
_Suso_Ibrahimovich_Keita_


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, ?
Kessie, Luiz Gustavo, Bonaventura
Suso, Muriel/Schick, Keita


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2017)

Voglio proporre qualcosa di classico che paradossalmente si scontra col moderno. Via allora i giocatori messi sul piede opposto e tutti nel ruolo classico in una collocazione dove ancora si possono sfruttare cross , tempi di giocata, velocità di manovra.
All montella. Modulo 4-2-3-1
Portiere ovviamente gigio.
Due terzini di spinta che devono giocare sul loro piede forte e che devono saper difendere ma anche andare SEMPRE in sovrapposizione all'ala. Abate a destra mi può andar bene , a sinistra opto per ghoulam, il più forte in italia a veder gioco in verticale tra i difensori di fascia nonchè bravissimo a spingere e nei cross.
Come centrali di difesa al fianco di romagna piazzo de vrij o musacchio : tecnica, personalità, grande qualità in uscita e velocità che mi consente di alzare la difesa per giocare corti ma in avanti. Non per ultimo : un destro più un mancino.
I due davanti la difesa in questo modulo sono FONDAMENTALI. Gli interpreti ideali devono avere chili, struttura fisica, piedi, potenza , personalità, intelligenza tattica, tempi di gioco.
Non devono mollare mai la posizione se non quando la squadra sale in blocco perchè sono lo schermo davanti la difesa.
Badelj in coppia con rabiot , un destro più un sinistro per una linea mediana fatta di gioventù ed esperienza. Sugli esterni risparmio qualcosa avendo in rosa ottimi interpreti per il modulo : deulofeu sul suo piede a destra mi garantisce imprevedibilità, tecnica, corsa, cross. Stessa cosa a sinistra con suso. Si suso, vorrei vederlo sul suo piede. Dietro la punta vertice alto dell'ideale triangolo del centrocampo ci piazzo bonaventura con libertà totale di spaziare come meglio crede scambiandosi di posizione con i due esterni . Centravanti belotti, pronto a scatenare tutta la sua potenza sui cross di deulofeu e suso.


donnarummma
abate de vrej romagnoli ghoulam
badelj rabiot
deulofeu bonaventura suso
belotti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Voglio proporre qualcosa di classico che paradossalmente si scontra col moderno. Via allora i giocatori messi sul piede opposto e tutti nel ruolo classico in una collocazione dove ancora si possono sfruttare cross , tempi di giocata, velocità di manovra.
> All montella. Modulo 4-2-3-1
> Portiere ovviamente gigio.
> Due terzini di spinta che devono giocare sul loro piede forte e che devono saper difendere ma anche andare SEMPRE in sovrapposizione all'ala. Abate a destra mi può andar bene , a sinistra opto per ghoulam, il più forte in italia a veder gioco in verticale tra i difensori di fascia nonchè bravissimo a spingere e nei cross.
> ...



Ho l'impressione che questa formazione non risolverebbe affatto il problema della sterilità offensiva,
Deu Suso e lo stesso Bona sono tutti giocatori di buona tecnica ma che preferiscono più giocar palla che entrare negli spazi,
mezzali che si inseriscono non ce ne sono, Belotti e forte ma avrebbe tutto il peso della finalizzazione, divenendo prevedibile,

e solo una sensazione, sarebbe tutto da verificare, 
prima d'infortunarsi Bona aveva cominciato già a fare un pò di più i movimenti da seconda punta, vedi gol in supercoppa...


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che questa formazione non risolverebbe affatto il problema della sterilità offensiva,
> Deu Suso e lo stesso Bona sono tutti giocatori di buona tecnica ma che preferiscono più giocar palla che entrare negli spazi,
> mezzali che si inseriscono non ce ne sono, Belotti e forte ma avrebbe tutto il peso della finalizzazione, divenendo prevedibile,
> 
> ...



Non ci possono essere mezze ali, il modulo non ne prevede. 
Beh si vero, tutto o quasi il peso sarebbe sulle spalle del gallo. Ma questo perchè non abbiamo una seconda punta dal gol facile.
L'ideale sarebbe piazzare dietro belotti uno che vede la porta , allora si che avremmo tante soluzioni.
Una seconda punta veloce e tecnica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci possono essere mezze ali, il modulo non ne prevede.
> Beh si vero, tutto o quasi il peso sarebbe sulle spalle del gallo. Ma questo perchè non abbiamo una seconda punta dal gol facile.
> L'ideale sarebbe piazzare dietro belotti uno che vede la porta , allora si che avremmo tante soluzioni.
> Una seconda punta veloce e tecnica.



Keita  e ciao ciao Deu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Kolasinac
Bonaventura Badelj Fabregas
Suso Schick Keita​


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Keita  e ciao ciao Deu



Non mi piace keita 
Mi sta sulle balle solo per la gestualità, le movenze, l'atteggiamento.
Che sia forte non lo nego ( ha tutto : tecnica, potenza, tecnica in velocità) ma sulla sua mentalità e sulla sua testa non ci scommetto.
Mi pare un bimbo minkia!!!
Doserei con contagocce la quantità di 'africa' in una squadra.......
E non è un'osservazione razzista ma statistica : laddove per noi il calcio è roba seria per loro è tutt'altro!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi piace keita
> Mi sta sulle balle solo per la gestualità, le movenze, l'atteggiamento.
> Che sia forte non lo nego ( ha tutto : tecnica, potenza, tecnica in velocità) ma sulla sua mentalità e sulla sua testa non ci scommetto.
> Mi pare un bimbo minkia!!!
> ...



Concordo in pieno, inutile voler fare i politically correct a tutti i costi, gli afro sono superbi atleti, fisicamente evidentemente superiori alle altre etnie, ma sono per cultura degli estrosi, come molti brasiliani, difficile trovare dei Maldini e Zanetti fra loro, cioè giocatori che dopo il successo e i soldi riescano a mantenere umiltà e spirito di sacrificio per prolungare e dare continuità alla loro carriera.

Ci sono delle eccezioni naturalmente, ci mancherebbe altro... Yaya Toure, Pogba, Eto'o e altri, 
ma sinceramente a grandi livelli abbiamo visto una percentuale quasi bulgara di giovani talenti esplosi e spariti immediatamente. 

Comunque in questa ottica, mentre scarterei i centrocampisti e i difensori, per cui la continuità di rendimento è fondamentale anche nel corso della stessa partita (comunque un Koulibaly è tanta roba!!!), per gli attaccanti si possono fare delle eccezioni, a loro basta anche un lampo per legittimare la partita,

per quello dico si a Keita e no a Kessie.


----------



## Serginho (3 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Kolasinac/Ghoulam
Luiz Gustavo-Montolivo/Kucka
Suso-Fabregas-Keita/Bonaventura
Aubeyang


----------



## sballotello (3 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Antonelli
kessie-Montolivo-Bonaventura
Keita - Kalinic - Suso


----------



## Didaco (3 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Kolasinac
Deulofeu/Suso-Kessie-Fabregas-Bonaventura
Schick-Belotti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma 
Abate - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Antonelli 
Bonaventura - Montolivo - kucka
Suso - Defrel - Keita


Volo basso apposta, sperando di sbagliarmi per non portare troppa sfiga


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


>



Con questa squadra secondo me sorpassiamo la Lazio, ma rimaniamo dietro sicuro a Juve,Napoli e Roma. Poi l'Inter sulla carta avrebbe la rosa cmq migliore ma sappiamo che l'Inda è un incognita ogni anno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Con questa squadra secondo me sorpassiamo la Lazio, ma rimaniamo dietro sicuro a Juve,Napoli e Roma. Poi l'Inter sulla carta avrebbe la rosa cmq migliore ma sappiamo che l'Inda è un incognita ogni anno.



Arrivare quarti sarebbe già sufficiente per mettere il piedino in Champions (via preliminari). Comunque ho messo giù una formazione come da titolo, ossia realistica, però mi aspetto anche nomi che non si stanno facendo ora sui giornali.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2017)

X (incasserei ora, da allontanare gente come Raiola che è amico dei gobbi e lo vuole lì)
Romagnoli Musacchio G.Rodriguez (Paletta Zapata Gomez)
Conti Kessie Fabregas Bonaventura Kolasinac (Abate Pellegini Montolivo Kucka Vangioni/Antonelli)
Suso Keita (X Simeone)


----------



## Victorss (3 Maggio 2017)

4-2-3-1
Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Roma Kolasinac
Fabregas kessiè
Deolofeu Suso Bonaventura
Dolberg
Totale sui 130 milioni senza cessioni.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La mia
> 
> -------Donnarumma----
> 
> ...



Purtroppo si parlò di Torreira.


----------



## zlatan (3 Maggio 2017)

Gigio
Abate/Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Ghoulam
Fabregas Kessie Jack
Suso Muriel Keita
Lotteremo per il 3/4 posto secondo me...
Comunque vedo che qualche ardito mette Montolivo titolare... Volete arrivare ancora settimi???


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma

Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Ghoulam

Kessie Pellegrini

Suso Fabregas Bonaventura

Kalinic
​
Dubito si possa fare di più


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2017)

Rinuncio a Keita
Rinuncio alla super punta

andate a comprare mezza Ajax però


----------



## fra29 (3 Maggio 2017)

Speravo in qualcosa tipo

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Ghoulam
Fabregas Tielemans/Tolisso 
Suso Bonaventura Keita
Shick/Dzeko

Ma con i nomi usciti temo davvero in

Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Calabria
Pellegrini Montolivo Kessie 
Suso Kalinic Bonaventura


----------



## Ambrole (5 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Musacchio de vrij romagnoli
abate fabregas kessie bonaventura
Suso Shick keita

Magari un conti al posto di abate e se fabregas non arriva va benissimo biglia o tielemans.
La sostanza é che secondo me bisogna andare a prendere shick che a 25 milioni é regalato o dolberg, perche tanto I vari morata etc da noi non vengono, se ti lasci scappare shick ririschi di dover spendere 40-50 milioni per in.mezzo giocatore


----------



## de sica (5 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Ghoulam
> 
> ...



Ancora con kalinic? A sto punto uno prende Schick boh


----------



## Tobi (9 Maggio 2017)

A fine campionato, dovessero annunciare Rodriguez,Musacchio e Kessie sarebbe tanta tanta roba come inizio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> A fine campionato, dovessero annunciare Rodriguez,Musacchio e Kessie sarebbe tanta tanta roba come inizio


Ma davvero .. mettiamoci pure keita..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma 
Conti musacchio romagnoli rodriguez 
Fabregas kessie 
Suso keita bonaventura 
(Ehm...morata? Aubameyang ?  )


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2017)

Gigio
Zappacosta Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Gustavo Fabregas
Suso Keita Jack


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Maggio 2017)

Io piuttosto che spendere 80 milioni per Morata/Aubameyang preferisco spenderli per Dolberg/Keita e per una mezzala/esterno alla Isco/James, che magari con 50-55 milioni si riesce a portare via.

Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Fabregas Bonaventura
Suso Dolberg James


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gigio
> Zappacosta Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Gustavo Fabregas
> Suso Keita Jack



Vi voglio bene, ma vi rendete conto che questa squadra avrebbe il problema del gol tale e quale a oggi?

Keita potrebbe arrivare a 15/16, i due esterni non supererebbero la doppia cifra, a essere ottimisti...

insomma posizione finale in classifica stenterebbe a qualificarsi in Uefa.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2017)

Quella che vorrei io:

Gigio
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Tolisso Badelj Bonaventura
Suso Benzema Keita

150 milioni


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


>



Mi auto-quoto per postare una versione 2.0, con "licenza di sognare", basata sulle ultimi voci di mercato:


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi auto-quoto per postare una versione 2.0, con "licenza di sognare", basata sulle ultimi voci di mercato:



Eh magari ma servono 200 milioni cessioni comprese


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Eh magari ma servono 200 milioni cessioni comprese



Eh lo so... infatti contavo con le cessioni e con i fantomatici 150 M di budget. 

Facendo un po' di conti, così per gioco... con un DS che non (s)vende come il fu Cravatta Gialla, potremmo ambire ai 18M per Niang, a 20M per Bacca, a 15M per De Sciglio e ad almeno un'altra decina di milioni raccattati da cessioni meno "illustri" (penso a Poli, Jose Mauri, Gabriel, Zapata).

Lista della spesa: Musacchio (15/18M), De Vrij (30M), Rodriguez (20/22M), Fabregas (25M), Kessie (25/28M), Keita (25/30M), Morata (60M). Totale: 200/213M. 

Lasciatemi sognare va là...


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Maggio 2017)

Musacchio 18
Rodriguez 22
Kessie 28
Luiz Gustavo 14
Keita 25
Morata 60

Totale 167

Gigio
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez 
Kessie Luiz Gustavo
Suso Keita Bonaventura
Morata


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Musacchio 18
> Rodriguez 22
> Kessie 28
> Luiz Gustavo 14
> ...



Identica alla mia, un ottimo compromesso tra qualità e possibilità (economiche)


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Musacchio 18
> Rodriguez 22
> Kessie 28
> Luiz Gustavo 14
> ...



Già così saremmo da 3/4 posto, se poi arrivasse Fabregas al posto di Gustavo saremmo da lotta per lo scudetto e per vincere l'europa league...


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma

Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

Kessie Pellegrini

Suso Keita Bonaventura

Belotti
​


----------



## Eziomare (16 Maggio 2017)

I top ritengo siano imprendibili, almeno per quest'anno, tengo quindi da parte i vari Fabregas, Morata e Aubameyang.

Donnarumma
Darmian Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie L.Gustavo\Badelj Bonaventura 
Suso Dzeko\Kalinic Deloufeu/Keita

Squadra da quarto posto.


----------



## sballotello (16 Maggio 2017)

Plizzari 
Abate romagnoli musacchio Rodriguez 
Kessie Luisa gustavo Bonaventura 
Keita Belotti delufeu


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2017)

Le ultime news porterebbero verso questo Milan:

.............Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
............Kessie Badelj
....Suso....Bonventura......Keita
.................Belotti

Dove potrebbe arrivare questa formazione? nel campionato di quest'anno di certo al 4° posto..ma l'anno prossimo l'Inter cosa farà?


----------



## Milo (17 Maggio 2017)

Realistica:

Donnaruma

Abate romagnoli musacchio Rodriguez 

Kessie badelji jack


Suso Benzema Deulofeo



Sognando:


Donnarumma

Lichsteiner Romagnoli Musacchio Rodriguez


Kessie Fabregas Jack


Suso Aubamenyang Keita



Ma sarà importantissima la panchina, sognando o realistica in panchina ci vogliono:
G. Rodriguez, Kjaer, Pellegrini, baselli(?), ocampos/deulofeo, una punta di riserva (mi piacerebbe Paco in prestito)


----------



## Victorss (17 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le ultime news porterebbero verso questo Milan:
> 
> .............Donnarumma
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...


Con questa se Montella riesce ad amalgamare in fretta si arriva anche secondi. Dipende cosa farà l Inter ma anche loro partiranno praticamente come noi da zero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con questa se Montella riesce ad amalgamare in fretta si arriva anche secondi. Dipende cosa farà l Inter ma anche loro partiranno praticamente come noi da zero.



Il problema sta sempre nei cambi...ok l'11 titolare non è da meno di una roma ma le riserve? proviamo a fare il gioco dei cambi
Abate/Calabria
Musacchio/Romagnoli - Paletta/Zapata

Badelj - Montolivo/Locatelli

Kessie - Kucka

Suso/Jack/Keita - ????

Belotti - Lapadula

Come mettiamo dentro i rincalzi torniamo da 10° posto


----------



## Love (17 Maggio 2017)

............Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
............Kessie Badelj
....Suso....Bonventura......Keita
.................Belotti

Per me questa formazione è top...visto che cmq senza cl e dopo tanti anni di fallimenti i big non arrivano...

Abate con Calabria che gli cresce dietro e Bonaventura che fa da collante tra centrocampo e attacco...a volte terzo centrocampista altre volte trequartista...ha l'intelligenza e la maturità tattica per farlo...


----------



## Victorss (17 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema sta sempre nei cambi...ok l'11 titolare non è da meno di una roma ma le riserve? proviamo a fare il gioco dei cambi
> Abate/Calabria
> Musacchio/Romagnoli - Paletta/Zapata
> 
> ...


Ho capito ma si spera che non rompano 3-4 titolari per volta altrimenti siamo proprio sfigati..in ogni caso il rendimento di molti di quei rincalzi se messi in una formazione con dei giocatori di un certo tipo sarebbe completamente diverso. 
Basta vedere quel cesso di de Sciglio che in nazionale sembra quasi un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma si spera che non rompano 3-4 titolari per volta altrimenti siamo proprio sfigati..in ogni caso il rendimento di molti di quei rincalzi se messi in una formazione con dei giocatori di un certo tipo sarebbe completamente diverso.
> Basta vedere quel cesso di de Sciglio che in nazionale sembra quasi un ottimo giocatore.



Su De Sciglio in nazionale io sostengo da sempre che sia solo buona stampa all'italiana sul bravo ragazzo che piace alla mamma..in verità anche in nazionale il suo ruolino cross/assit/gol è in linea con quello disgustoso in rossonero..
Comunque non devono solo rompersi i titolari..se faremo l'EL avremo molti più match...e io già tremo immaginando i turn over con Montolivo o Sosa e Lapadula di punta...e magari dietro con Zapata a fare cappelle


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Maggio 2017)

4-2-3-1 o 4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate Romagnoli Musacchio Rodriguez
Kessiè Luis Gustavo
Suso Bonaventura Keita
Kalinic


----------



## de sica (17 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Romagnoli Musacchio Rodriguez
> ...



Con kalinic questa è una formazione da 5 posto al massimo, considerando l'Europa league. Mancano il terzino destro e un centrocampista top dai piedi vellutati per andare in Champions o per almeno provarci. Con il solo belotti al posto del croato, si arriverebbe in Champions tranquillamente, per me


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Con kalinic questa è una formazione da 5 posto al massimo, considerando l'Europa league. Mancano il terzino destro e un centrocampista top dai piedi vellutati per andare in Champions o per almeno provarci. Con il solo belotti al posto del croato, si arriverebbe in Champions tranquillamente, per me



guarda che io concordo con te ma qui si chiedeva una formazione realistica e secondo me meglio di così non faremo. Se dovessi farti una formazione da CL metto Lukaku al posto di Kalinic e un grande centrocampista dai piedi vellutati di fianco Kessiè.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2017)

Dando per scontati gli acquisti di Musacchio, Rodriguez e Kessiè abbiamo per ora:

Donnarumma
Calabria *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
*Kessiè* Sosa Mati
Suso Bacca Bonaventura

Ad oggi la squadra per l'anno prossimo è questa, Abate non penso recupererà e Sosa e Mati ora sono titolari.

Spero vivamente che arrivino altri 3 acquisti, un centrocampista che sappia stare in mezzo, spostare Jack sulla mediana, prendano Keita e la punta da 20 gol.
Pensiamo a un budget di 120 milioni + 30 milioni di cessioni siamo a circa 150 milioni da spendere. Lasciando perdere i pagamenti dilazionati per adesso si arriva circa a una cifra di 30 Kessiè, 15 Rodriguez, 20 Musacchio, circa 65 milioni spesi.
Rimangono circa 75 milioni. Ipotizzando che Keita sarà la prima scelta post finale di Coppa Italia, andremmo a circa 50 milioni per altri due giocatori. Temo, temo fortemente che si vada a prendere Kalinic e Badelj. Badelj mi va benissimo.. è Kalinic che non riesco a vedere.

Donnarumma
Calabria *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
*Kessié Badelj* Bonaventura
Suso *Kalinic Keita*

Non sarei contento per l'attaccante, minimamente. Kalinic non sposterebbe alcun equilibrio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dando per scontati gli acquisti di Musacchio, Rodriguez e Kessiè abbiamo per ora:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
> ...



oppure vai dal Real con 50 milioni + bonus legati alla qualificazione in champions da pagare in 2 anni (25+25) prendi Morata, gli offri 4-5 milioni e si vola (ne percepisce 2.5 ora lol)


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> oppure vai dal Real con 50 milioni + bonus legati alla qualificazione in champions da pagare in 2 anni (25+25) prendi Morata, gli offri 4-5 milioni e si vola (ne percepisce 2.5 ora lol)



Se prendessimo Morata, sarebbe una formazione che l'anno prossimo arriverebbe quasi passeggiando tra i primi 3.
Kessiè Badelj Bonaventura sarebbe un buon centrocampo e anche abbastanza equilibrato. Morata è uno che segna, Keita sta diventando sempre più forte.. partita dopo partita.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso Belotti Keita

Spero che riusciamo a prendere Pellegrini e strapparlo alla Roma. Sarebbe un colpaccio lì in mezzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2017)

Sogniamo un po' dai

...........Donnarumma

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

.......Kessie Modric Bonaventura

...........Suso Morata Keita

Da segarsi a due mani


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
> Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura
> Suso Belotti Keita
> ...



Tu che ti arrendi a Montolivo è grave eh ahahah


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
> Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura
> Suso Belotti Keita
> ...



la squadra potrebbe essere qualcosa di molto simile alla tua, ma prenderanno Conti solo se giocheranno a 3 dietro, come spesso quest'anno, del resto MOntella ha già dichiarato che cambierà modulo.

Donnarumma
Musacchio Romagnoli R. Rodriguez/de Vraij
Conti/Abate Suso/fenomeno Montolivo/Gustavo Kessie Bonaventura/Rodriguez
Belotti/Morata Keita/Papu​


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma

Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

Conti Kessiè Gustavo ? Bonaventura

Keita Kalinic

La mezz'ala tecnica non ho idea di chi possa essere. Fabregas mi sembra difficile e Suso non si adatta a quel ruolo.


----------



## kollaps (18 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez
Kessie, Gustavo, Moutinho, 
Keita, Morata, Bonaventura

Questa squadra penso che a livello tattico sarebbe difficilmente arginabile...parte da un 433 e può diventare facilmente un 352 con l'avanzamento di Conti sulla linea dei cc assieme al contemporaneo abbassamento di Jack.
Rodriguez si stringe con i due centrali e forma una solida difesa a 3, mentre Keita e Morata sono liberi di svariare là davanti senza dare punti di riferimento.
Un'altra lettura può essere Gustavo che arretra sulla linea dei centrali con Rodriguez e Conti che si alzano formando un centrocampo a 4, mantenendo Jack avanzato con meno compiti di copertura.
Sarebbe ottima!


----------



## Crox93 (18 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me si giocherà con la difesa a tre

(352)
Donnarumma
Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Conti Kessie Gustavo Bonaventura
Morata Keita

Con molti giocatori duttili, un altro esempio potrebbe essere

Donnarumma
Musacchio Gustavo Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Kucka Keita
Suso Morata

o ancora

Donnarumma
Musacchio Gustavo Romagnoli
Suso Kessie Kucka Rodriguez
Keita Morata


Insomma con questi uomini avresti grandissima, enorme, duttilità (unica forzatura qui Suso seconda punta)


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2017)

In italia si vince anche e soprattutto coi muscoli e coi centimetri. Mi auguro venga allestito un 11 pronto a far la guerra, non solo a giocare a calcio.
E' arrivata l'ora di dar filo da torcere a questa juve.


----------



## MasterGorgo (18 Maggio 2017)

x giocarsela coi gobbi:

----------------donnarumma
---------Musacchio---devrij---romagnoli
darmian---kessie---fabregas--bonaventura---rodriguez
---------------Belotti----Morata


belotti 80 (40+40)
morata 60 (30+30)
fabregas 30 
kessie 28 (5+0+23)
rodriguez 15
musacchio 18
darmian 8
devrij 20 (10+10)

primo anno : 156 - 40 = 106 (sottrarre 10 di niang, 15 di bacca, 15 di bertolacci + sosa + kuko + desciglio)
secondo anno : 80
terzo anno: 23


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma

Musacchio L.Gustavo Romagnoli 

Conti Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura Rodriguez

Belotti Keita​


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2017)

Ne metto tre.

Questa per me sarebbe deludente, considerando il budget di mercato e la presenza da titolari di Montolivo e Abate.

Donnarumma
Abate-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Montolivo-Bonaventura
Suso-Dzeko-Papu Gomez​

Questa sarebbe più soddisfacente, però sarei un po' scettico spendere una valanga di soldi per avere una squadra senza un grande leader e senza un vero campione

Donnarumma
Conti-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Luiz Gustavo-Bonaventura
Suso-Dzeko-Keita​

La migliore, considerando i nomi circolati finora

Donnarumma
Conti-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Fabregas-Bonaventura
Suso-Morata-Keita​


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me 3-4-3 oppure 4-2-3-1
donnarumma 
Romagnoli musacchio Gustavo 
Conti kessie fabregas/badej rodriguez 
Keita morata Suso 

Donnarumma 
conti musacchio romagnoli rodriguez 
Badej/Fabregas/Gustavo kessie
Keita bonaventura Suso 
Morata


----------



## Ivan lancini (23 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma

Musacchio. De vrij. Romagnoli

Conti. Kessie. Weigl/modric rodriguez

Suso. Aubameyang. Bonaventura


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Maggio 2017)

4-2-3-1
Donnarumma

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez​ Kessie Badeji(Fabregas)​ Suso Bonaventura(Fabregas) Keita(Jack)
Benzema(Belotti)​
ecco la mia formazione tipo
tra parentesi i giocatori che potrebbero giocare anche lì 
ovviamente la punta sarebbe una delle 2.. ce la sogniamo un panchinaro così 
anche se per me lì finora vedo un Mister X (difficili tutte e 2)


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia/??? Bonaventura
Suso ??? Keita 
Per il ruolo di regista e prima punta non ho la minima idea di chi possa arrivare, spero due top


----------



## Tobi (23 Maggio 2017)

una domanda ragazzi:

Esterno Suso Bonaventura Kessie Regista Rodriguez. Sono in 6 per 5 posti se giocassimo con il centrocampo a 5. Chi rimane fuori?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia/??? Bonaventura
> Suso ??? Keita
> Per il ruolo di regista e prima punta non ho la minima idea di chi possa arrivare, spero due top



Credo sia questa alla fine.

Se i due tasselli mancanti sono forti per me sarebbe una grande squadra.

Fassone ha detto tante volte che il piano era prendere diversi giocatori giovani più due di livello internazionale, magari sono proprio questi due.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Credo sia questa alla fine.
> 
> Se i due tasselli mancanti sono forti per me sarebbe una grande squadra.
> 
> Fassone ha detto tante volte che il piano era prendere diversi giocatori giovani più due di livello internazionale, magari sono proprio questi due.


Forse devo cambiare Conti con Vidal


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Maggio 2017)

Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni... 

Donnarumma
Vidal-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Paredes- X
Keita - Aubameyang - Bonaventura

Non ho messo Suso perchè ho la sensazione che Keita arriverà al suo posto, e i problemi sul rinnovo siano dovuti proprio a questo, il discorso economico non mi convince. Spero che il vero colpo sia al posto di quella x a centrocampo. Un grande Centrocampista, con la C maiuscola, da cui ripartire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2017)

Oggi voglio sognare

il portiere non lo metto, non mi interessa 


Aurier Musacchio Romagnoli 

Conti Kessie Fabregas Rodriguez 

James Belotti Bonaventura​


----------



## alcyppa (3 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oggi voglio sognare
> 
> il portiere non lo metto, non mi interessa
> 
> ...



3-4-3 eh?

Spero di no, non è un modulo che amo.
Ma se gli uomini sono quelli ci si accontenta (magari non Aurier come terzo centrale)...


----------



## Konrad (3 Giugno 2017)

X
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
Kessie - Biglia - Bonaventura
James
Morata - Belotti

E ci son ben pochi lazzi...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Giugno 2017)

X
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Fabregas 
Suso Morata Bonaventura


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Ora come ora direi: 
gigio 
Conti musacchio romagnoli rodriguez 
Kessie biglia fabregas 
Suso morata bonaventura


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma

Rodiguez -Musacchio-Romagnoli-Conti

Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura

Suso-Kalinic( penso messo più per scaramanzia)-Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2017)

Vediamo aggiorniamo 

Conti-- Musaccchio-Romagnoli-- Rodrgiuez

--------Biglia-----Kessie----

Suso----James----Boanveutara

-----Belotti/Morata


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Giugno 2017)

--------------Donnarumma----------------
Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
------Kessie----Biglia---Fabregas------
------James-----Belotti----Bonaventura


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo aggiorniamo
> 
> Conti-- Musaccchio-Romagnoli-- Rodrgiuez
> 
> ...



Con questa formazione ti giochi lo scudetto


----------



## kollaps (4 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con questa formazione ti giochi lo scudetto



Con Suso e Bonaventura sugli esterni sei spuntato là davanti, sono entrambi "trequartisti" adattati.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma 
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez 
Kessie Biglia ???
Suso ??? ???

Ad oggi ci sono tre punti interrogativi, ho tralasciato Bonaventura perché non so dove abbia intenzione di metterlo Montella. Sta di fatto che un centrocampista e una punta top devono arrivare


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2017)

SOGNO 

Sirigu
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Tolisso
Bonaventura James
Morata 

Ma TEMO:

Gigio
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Kalinic Dembele


----------



## CrisRs (4 Giugno 2017)

scusate la domanda...ma perché nessuno di voi mette più Rodriguez a sinistra? mi sono perso qualcosa sull'affare???


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Giugno 2017)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> scusate la domanda...ma perché nessuno di voi mette più Rodriguez a sinistra? mi sono perso qualcosa sull'affare???



Hai perso qualche diottria forse perché l'hanno messo tutti


----------



## CrisRs (4 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Hai perso qualche diottria forse perché l'hanno messo tutti



si ho notato successivamente. avevo letto le prime pagine del post


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Giugno 2017)

Con tutte 'ste voci di mercato mi è tornata una gran voglia di sognare.
---------------Donnarumma-----------------
Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
----Kessie-----Biglia----Bonaventura-------
-----James------Belotti----Keita------------


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2017)

---------------mr x-----------------
Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
----Kessie-----Biglia----klassen-------
-----Bonaventura ------Belotti----Keita------------


----------

